# corncob pipe?



## possumman (Jan 7, 2007)

hello to everyone, i have only aquired only a couple of descent briars so far. hope to buy more soon. meanwhile i have gotten a corncob. actually a pretty good smoke mainly penzance or my mix 965. is it me or are these really pretty good pipes for the money? anyone smoke these exclusively? i still like my briars but certainly don't have any problem with corncob:u


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I own several corncobs, and only two decent briars. I smoke the corncobs almost exclusively now, mostly because I am trying lots of different tobacco, and have dedicated one of the briars to an exclusive english.
The cobs smoke really well, and I have no problems stuffing any blend in there and smoking away. They do burn out eventually, but who cares?
I'll get some good pipes eventually, but I am quite happy smoking my el cheapo cobs in the meantime.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Only reasons I can think of not to smoke cobs:

- You may feel silly in public smoking one.
- The aforementioned eventuality of burning out.
- Some have weird crevices in the bottom where it's really hard to clean.

If none of those bother you, smoke away. Like dartsinsa mentioned, most of us use them as "tester" pipes for trying new blends, but nothing is stopping you from using them exclusively.

Just remember what this hobby is all about - your enjoyment. No one says you have to shell out $100+ for a pipe if you don't wanna. (I haven't paid more than $25 yet for a pipe, and only because I feel silly smoking a cob personally  )


----------



## possumman (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks for your comments. quiet honestly the concern of looking silly does cross my mind sometimes, ie. corncob, although it doesn't stop me either.p


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I tend to use mine while outside, where there is a possibility I would loose it. Fishing, hunting, hiking, boating. They come in real handy and are very light.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I like using mine outside, as well, particularly when fishing. It's a $5 pipe, so if it falls in the water, I don't feel too bad about it. Smokes great, and it'll go all day, if I ask it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

My uncle was an urban dweller and smoked corncob pipes all his life; he had several briars but they mostly sat in a rack. As I recall him, he always had a worn-looking cob in his hand.

The uncle was a Columbo type, rumpled and short, weird hair, clothes out of style. He fit the a corncob pipe. I don't think it would have worked for him if he'd worn Versace or Ungaro and had his hair styled. My advice: If you smoke a cob and overdress people may laugh.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> If you smoke a cob and overdress people may laugh.


A cob sure does fit my "jeans and a ball cap" south Georgia style... and I don't mind chain smoking it either!


----------



## RandalHall (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a fan of the cob pipe. I have been smoking some other briars that I have purchased and have been neglecting my cob. 

I brought it out this weekend and and really enjoyed a bowl of Vanilla Cream and it was great. 

I got a screaming deal on some MM cobs on E-bay, 12 of them for $24 shipped. I am set for may years to come. I have smoked only one of those and even at daily use they hold up rather well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Nothing like the great American beat around pipe, the bundle cigar of pipedom. I really enjoy Cobs and burley, they really do well together.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh what the hell.....I like seeing myself (just woke up)
Yay for Cobs


----------



## Fullbent (Jan 31, 2007)

I love cobs for trying new blends and smoking outdoors. Can't beat the price! p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

C'mon people! Show us the cobs!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

No cob for me yet but I plan on pickin' one up in the near future.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

gonna pick up a cob tomorrow and a tin of St. James Woods (depending on advice from vaper thread), along with some more pipe cleaners and say, a rack would be good, and oooh that pouch looks nice, and ... . Geez, is this how Imelda Marcos started out with shoes?


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

12stones said:


> No cob for me yet but I plan on pickin' one up in the near future.


Just picked up my first cob. I happened to be in a CVS and found myself looking at 3 different pipes behind the counter. They carried two different Dr. Grabows and a Missouri Meerschaum cob. I grabbed a cob in sheer delight and can't wait to get home tonight to smoke it.


----------



## atvjgjg (Jun 15, 2009)

i love my cobs i have about 5 of them right now there the only kind of pipe i'll buy right now


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a cob as part of my collection. I love it. I plan on taking one with me everytime I'm in the marsh duck hunting this next year.


----------



## DJO (Jun 26, 2009)

I have yet to pick up my first cob. I'm feeling like I'm missing out.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

DJO said:


> I have yet to pick up my first cob. I'm feeling like I'm missing out.


Hard to say. I have one and it's decent but not anywhere close to my briars and meerschaums in terms of my smoking pleasure. Great way to get a good pipe rotation, though. I'd recommend everyone try one. I use mine strictly for balkan blends and it does a competent job for when I'm gardening or otherwise multi-tasking outdoors. But there are folks who use them as their primary smoking instrument, so you should try one to see where it fits in your life.


----------



## bgwvdave (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds like a good cheap way to try pipe tobaccos. Shit howdy I already have a straw hat and red bandana, just need to get me one of them ******* pipes.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a couple, and they get regular use, if not respect. You know how it is; it's just a cheap corncob...treat it like junk. Yet they go on and on and on...

I wish that when I jumped back into pipes I had just bought seven or eight corncobs rather than some of the cheap briars I picked up. A couple of the cheap briars worked out okay, but the rest were junk. I've never had a corncob that didn't smoke at least acceptably.


----------



## DJO (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, I took the plunge and ordered myself a cob from 4noggins. Guess that makes me part of the cob club.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I wish that when I jumped back into pipes I had just bought seven or eight corncobs rather than some of the cheap briars I picked up. A couple of the cheap briars worked out okay, but the rest were junk. I've never had a corncob that didn't smoke at least acceptably.


This is an excellent point. A cheap corncob often does smoke better than a cheap briar. If the briar doesn't have all the sap sucked out of it prior to the final product, it is liable to impart its own foul taste to the tobacco. At its pricepoint, a cob is the better bet.


----------



## mojo (Apr 25, 2009)

Like some people I picked up briar pipes first before getting a cob pipe. Since I smoke in an opened garage, some of the briar pipes will smoke too hot because of the wind. With a cob pipe, the wind is no longer a factor. I can enjoy the smoke & just worry about keeping the tobacco lit. If the cob pipe gets too hot, who cares unlike a briar pipe that I don't want to ruin. Finished a bowl of GH Happy Bogie & a bowl of Black twist Sliced in my cob.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I want to get 5 corncobs, while visiting the US. 
2 or 3 will be for myself, and the rest to offer, on a effort to recruite some friends to the hobby...

I see some Missouri Meerschaums have a hardwood fitted bottom... are those the best?
However, I am not sure which models have that hardwood bottom. Great Danes, Diplomats are listed as having them... the others I don't know.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I love cobs, give you one of the best smokes ever. Only thing that sucks is they cost 5 bucks for what you could, essentially, make yourself. 

I did find a bunch of dollar cobs once, but they came from China and I didn't want lead poisoning...not that EVERYTHING from there has lead in it, but it did cross my mind. lol

Oh yeah, also, the bowls are too small and it seems right when Im finally getting into the groove, the smoke is done. Not even all the way to the bottom either, it just stops. lol


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I wind myself smoking a MM cob and PA more often than any other combo in my collection. They just seem to "click" together so well I figure "Why fight a good thing?"

As for pic, my avatar and profile pic tell it all.


----------

